# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Jantar de convívio entre a Velha Guarda e a Nova Guarda

## Machado de Sousa

Boas, meu bom povo!

Estou a organizar um *jantar de Natal para convívio entre a Velha Guarda e a Nova Guarda da aquariofilia nacional*, já no *próximo dia 10 de Dezembro*.

Como ando nisto já há uns bons anitos, penso ser uma das pessoas indicadas para reunir um número razoável de dinossauros do vício com a malta que ficou agarrada ao vício mais tarde, num jantar memorável!

Para avaliar da viabilidade da ideia, comecei por fazer alguns contactos ao fim do dia, pelo telefone, e fiquei altamente surpreendido com o entusiasmo manifestado por todo o pessoal com quem falei. Não fiz, nem faço, qualquer distinção entre pessoal do Reefforum e do Aquariofilia.net. Para mim são todos aquariófilos portugueses!

Comecei por telefonar para algum pessoal da Velha Guarda e todos aqueles com quem contactei aderiram incondicionalmente à ideia, tal como aconteceu com o *Luís Simões, Júlio Macieira, Miguel Santos, João Branquinho, Marco Madeira, Carlos Marques e o Pedro Costa* (nomes citados por ordem dos telefonemas que efectuei). Amanhã vou continuar a contactar com mais pessoal do tempo antigo como o Rui Ferreira de Almeida, Diogo Lopes, João Coter, Paulo Gonçalves, Alexandre (manklit), António Gameiro, Paulo Gonçalves, e muitos mais a quem peço desculpa por não me ocorrer agora.

Telefonei de seguida para parte do pessoal que tive o prazer de conhecer mais tarde, e que também achou excelente a ideia, e já garantiu a sua presença, como o *António Tristão, Carlos Basaloco, Carlos Mota e João Ribeiro* . Vou continuar a tentar contactar com muitos mais que gostaria de ver presentes, tais como o Vitor Pestana, Luís Rodrigues, Pedro Alves (Just me), Miguel Reis, Nelson Pena, Ricardo Pinto (não sei se já estará em Portugal nessa altura), Hugo Costa Coelho, André Silvestre, José Perpétua, Paulo Bravo, Luís Fortunato, etc.(mais uma vez peço desculpa por não me ocorrerem os restantes contactos que terei que fazer), para garantir o maior número possível de pessoas neste jantar convívio, que tudo farei para que se seja inesquecível.

O jantar será no restaurante o *Moínho Ibérico*, localizado algures entre Sintra e Mafra (mais tarde faço o mapa e deixo as coordenadas do local).

A ementa será constituída por:
Entrecosto e porco ibérico grelhado (garanto-vos que os grelhados são do melhor que se pode saborear!!!)Acompanhamentos (esparregado, salada, batata frita, arroz, feijão)Bebida (vinho, cerveja, sangria, água ou sumos)Café com garrafa de bagaço na mesa.

*Preço por pessoa: 13 euros* - pago directamente no restaurante.

Vão ser feitas targetas, para colocarmos ao peito, para que todas as pessoas fiquem devidamente identificadas.

Quem quiser participar neste convívio, faça o favor de *fazer a sua inscrição neste tópico, indicando quantas pessoas o/a acompanham*.

*Venham daí as inscrições porque só faltam cerca de 3 semanas!
*


Machado de Sousa

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas



grande iniciativa :SbOk: e como sempre estou lá :SbSourire19:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Contem comigo!
Parabéns pela iniciativa!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Buahhhh  :yb620: 

Tenho muita pena mas não estou em Portugal nessa altura. Excelente iniciativa!  :Pracima:

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Olá Machado Sousa,

Parabéns pela iniciativa; conta comigo.

Abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Café com garrafa de bagaço


Puxa... Estou mesmo desatualizado. Vodka já tinha ouvido falar, agora bagaço e café? :SbClown: 

Eu acho que sou da média guarda, mas também vou! :Pracima:

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Ainda não sei se posso ir, mas o pessoal do Porto podia fazer um esquema de boleias...

----------


## Marco Madeira

Como já tinha dito ao Jorge, é com muita pena que vou ter de faltar a este encontro devido a ter de me deslocar a Espanha nesse fim de semana...  :yb620: 
Gostava mesmo de estar presente Jorge mas não vai ser possível, fica para uma próxima vez. Que seja memorável e que seja um excelente "conbibio" entre o pessoal mais antigo e o os mais novos no hobby.
Parabens pela iniciativa Jorge...  :Olá: , e que se possa repeitir em breve para eu poder estar presente. Como diz o Ricardo Pinto e bem, estes encontros são do melhor que este hobby tem!

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Isto tá-se a compor...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

bahahhhhhh
Com muita pena minha afinal não vou conseguir ir!
 :yb620: 

Tinha dito que sim porque pensei que conseguia alterar um compromisso para o dia do jantar, mas não consegui!

Isto tem de haver um bis!!! :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Pimenta

Contem com mais um para a festa!

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Pessoal!

Amanhã posto a lista dos já confirmados. Vamos a inscrever!

Machado de Sousa

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Na altura em que abri este post esqueci-me de mencionar que o nosso amigo Joaquim Galinhas também tinha aderido com entusiasmo ao convívio. As minhas desculpas ao Joaquim pelo meu lapso de memória.

*A lista está a engrossar*:

Luis Simões - confirmado
Júlio Macieira - confirmado
Miguel Santos - confirmado
João Branquinho - confirmado
Carlos Marques - confirmado
Pedro Costa - confirmado
Diogo Lopes - confirmado
Alexandre (Manklit) - confirmado
João Cotter - confirmado
Rui Ferreira de Almeida (2 pessoas) - confirmado
João Monteiro - confirmado (?)
Carlos Mota - confirmado
Paulo Bravo - confirmado
Nuno Prazeres - confirmado
Cesar Silvério - confirmado
Hugo Figueiredo - confirmado
Ricardo Pimenta - confirmado
Machado de Sousa - confirmado
Joaquim Galinhas - confirmado
Alex - confirmado
Fernando Ribeiro - confirmado
Brian Shaff (2 pessoas) - confirmado

*Agradecia ao pessoal que informasse, neste deste tópico, do número de acompanhantes.*

A capacidade do restaurante ainda está longe de estar esgotada!
Venham daí as inscrições!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Mais um da margem Sul.....

Como é jantar de Natal vai haver troca de prendas/frags?

Cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Como indiquei no post 10, com muita pena minha não consegui desmarcar um compromisso e portanto não vou poder estar presente!
 :Icon Cry: 


> Na altura em que abri este post esqueci-me de mencionar que o nosso amigo Joaquim Galinhas também tinha aderido com entusiasmo ao convívio. As minhas desculpas ao Joaquim pelo meu lapso de memória.
> 
> *A lista está a engrossar*:
> 
> Luis Simões - confirmado
> Júlio Macieira - confirmado
> Miguel Santos - confirmado
> João Branquinho - confirmado
> Carlos Marques - confirmado
> ...

----------


## Machado de Sousa

*Lista actualizada:
*
Luís Simões - confirmado
Júlio Macieira - confirmado
Miguel Marçal dos Santos - confirmado
João Branquinho - confirmado
Carlos Marques - confirmado
João Ribeiro - confirmado
Pedro Costa - confirmado
Diogo Lopes - confirmado
Alexandre (Manklit) - confirmado
João Cotter - confirmado
Rui Ferreira de Almeida (2 pessoas) - confirmado
João Monteiro - confirmado (?)
Carlos Basaloco - confirmado
António Tristão - confirmado
Carlos Mota - confirmado
Paulo Bravo - confirmado
Nuno Prazeres - confirmado
Cesar Silvério - confirmado
Ricardo Pimenta - confirmado
Machado de Sousa - confirmado
Joaquim Galinhas - confirmado
Alex - confirmado
Fernando Ribeiro - confirmado
Brian Shaff (2 pessoas) - confirmado
Pedro Chouriço - confirmado
Rui Melo (aquarium maker) - confirmado
Domingos Leitão (Donleitão) - confirmado
Sérgio Dantas (2 pessoas) - confirmado
Zé Miranda - confirmado
Sérgio Jacinto - confirmado
Vitor Pestana - confirmado
Miguel Reis - confirmado
Luís Rodrigues - confirmado
Rogério Miguel Gomes - confirmdado
Rui Fialho - confirmado


*Ainda há lugares disponíveis!*

Ver lista actualizada.


Machado de Sousa

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Ena pá! Até o Domingos Leitão vai.... aos anos que já não vejo essa grande personalidade da aquariofilia nacional. Era bom que ele regressasse ao hobby em força! Das pessoas que conheço, foi um dos tipos que fez mais pela aquariofilia nacional, isto para não falar que é uma excelente pessoa e um óptimo amigo.

Porra...que inveja.... não poder estar presente!

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Porra... que chatice... não poderes estar tu presente também! 
Meu grande amigo Ricardo, podes acreditar que é verdade. Era para marcar o convívio para o dia 3, mas pensei que marcando para uma semana mais tarde teria alguma hipótese de também te apanhar por cá. Fiquei com imensa pena...
Abraço,

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Contem com mais um viciado!  :Xmascheers: 

Saudações

----------


## Miguel Reis

Mais um Miguel Reis

Abraço

----------


## Jose Miranda

Podem contar com a minha presença..

Jose mranda

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Machado. :Olá: 

Podes contar com mais um, é preciso levar um frag como prenda, vai haver troca de frags?

Vamos directos ao restaurante ou vamos ter primeiro a tua garagem em Massama?

Um abraço Rogério.

----------


## Rui Fialho

Olá Machado.

Mais um,

Rui Fialho

----------


## António Vitor

> Ena pá! Até o Domingos Leitão vai.... aos anos que já não vejo essa grande personalidade da aquariofilia nacional. Era bom que ele regressasse ao hobby em força! Das pessoas que conheço, foi um dos tipos que fez mais pela aquariofilia nacional, isto para não falar que é uma excelente pessoa e um óptimo amigo.
> 
> Porra...que inveja.... não poder estar presente!


Quem o dom leitão?
 :Big Grin: 
eu até gostava de ir...mas trabalho por turnos e não sei se me trocam os tais turnos...a longo e a médio prazo não podem contar comigo, mais perto já posso dar certezas...

ele meteu-se nos tiros e deixou a aquariofilia de parte.... não foi?
lol

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Viva!

Contem comigo!

Abraço

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

Machado de Sousa, no seguimento da conversa desta manhã conte comigo, peço apenas que reserve um espaço pois não sei a que horas estou despachado.

Um abraço,

Miguel

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Ficamos contentes por estares presente. Podes ficar descansado que terás um lugar reservado para ti. Abraços.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Machado boa noite 
bela iniciativa de juntar a velha e a nova guarda de Aquariófilos deste país.
de momento não posso confirmar pois tenho almoço também de convívio e ainda não tenho a certeze se é dia 10 ou 11, depois volto aqui.
um abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

António Afonso, OK, gostaríamos de ter a tua presença.
Abraço,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Excelente iniciativa Machado! :Pracima: .
Em princípio, com muito pena minha, não devo poder estar presente. Seria uma excelente oportunidade para ver também a Maternidade, indesculpavelmente ainda não fiz uma visita a essa maravilha.
Enfim....para uma próxima vez.

Abraço,

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Olá Machado.
> 
> Podes contar com mais um, é preciso levar um frag como prenda, vai haver troca de frags?
> 
> Vamos directos ao restaurante ou vamos ter primeiro a tua garagem em Massama?
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.



Rogério, tinhas-me passado despercebido e ainda não te tinha colocado na lista. Desculpa o lapso.

O ponto de encontro é no restaurante. 

*O jantar não tem nada a ver com a Maternidade do Coral.* 

É um jantar de Natal para convívio do pessoal da aquariofilia, velhos e novos no hobby, sem distinção de doces ou salgados. No entanto, se alguém quiser visitar a Maternidade terei muito gosto em recebê-lo. A Maternidade fica a cerca de 10 km do restaurante.

Abraço,

Machado de Sousa

----------


## Carlos Marques

Boas 
Se alguém tiver o contacto do Tiago Garcia podia convidar ou enviar-me o contacto.
Obrigado

----------


## Cesar Soares

Boas!

Mais um lugar para mim sff!

Abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

*A lista de participantes não pára de crescer!*

Lista actualizada:

Luís Simões - confirmado
Júlio Macieira - confirmado
Miguel Marçal dos Santos - confirmado
João Branquinho - confirmado
Carlos Marques - confirmado
João Ribeiro - confirmado
Pedro Costa - confirmado
Diogo Lopes - confirmado
Alexandre (Manklit) - confirmado
João Cotter - confirmado
Rui Ferreira de Almeida (2 pessoas) - confirmado
João Monteiro - confirmado (?)
Carlos Basaloco - confirmado
António Tristão - confirmado
Carlos Mota - confirmado
Paulo Bravo - confirmado
Nuno Prazeres - confirmado
César Silvério - confirmado
Ricardo Pimenta - confirmado
Machado de Sousa - confirmado
Joaquim Galinhas - confirmado
Alex - confirmado
Fernando Ribeiro - confirmado
Brian Shaff (2 pessoas) - confirmado
Pedro Chouriço - confirmado
Rui Melo (aquarium maker) - confirmado
Domingos Leitão (Donleitão) - confirmado
Sérgio Dantas (2 pessoas) - confirmado
Zé Miranda - confirmado
Sérgio Jacinto - confirmado
Vítor Pestana - confirmado
Miguel Reis - confirmado
Luís Rodrigues - confirmado
Rogério Miguel Gomes - confirmado
Rui Fialho - confirmado
António Vítor - Confirmado (?)
Paulo Almeida - confirmado
César Soares confirmado
José António Lima - confirmado
Pedro N Torres - confirmadíssimo
António Afonso - confirmado
João Diogo Ferreira - confirmado (?)
Baltazar Parreira - confirmado (?)
Paulo R Pinto - confirmado (?)
Hugo Costa Coelho - confirmado
André Silvestre - confirmado
Paulo Lopes - confirmado
Sandro Maia - confirmado
Daniel Mendes -confirmado (?)
Custódio Rita - confirmado
José Alves - confirmado (?)
Rui Alves - confirmado
João Diogo Ferreira - confirmado
Hugo R. Silva - confirmado
João Carlos Pereira - confirmado

*Há muito pessoal que ainda não sabe da existência deste tópico nem do convívio que estamos a organizar. Passem palavra!*

*Ver lista actualizada*

Abraço,

----------


## José António Lima

:Olá: 
companheiros,
contem com mais um da nova guarda ... no hobby, na idade já é da velha.
Abraço,
JLima

----------


## Pedro N Torres

> *A lista de participantes não para de crescer!*
> 
> Lista actualizada:
> 
> Luís Simões - confirmado
> Júlio Macieira - confirmado
> Miguel Marçal dos Santos - confirmado
> João Branquinho - confirmado
> Carlos Marques - confirmado
> ...


Eu inscrevi-me no dia 25/11...já não fui a tempo?

Abraço

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

As inscrições já fecharam ? 

Excelente iniciativa!

Abraço

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Olá, estou bastante interessado em ir e claro que adoraria poder ver a maternidade do coral ao vivo, mas existe a forte possibilidade de me marcarem um jantar de Natal para essa mesma data pelo facto só poderei confirmar mais em cima do evento, tem problema?
Qual é mesmo a data limite para a inscrição?

Obrigado.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá de novo Machado
quero confirmar a minha presença no jantar dia 10 desta feita vou só eu.
um abraço

----------


## Carlos Marques

A CONTINUAR ASSIM VAMOS TER 2 TURNOS PARA O JANTAR :Xmascheers:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

:Xmassmile:  ... E UM DELES VAI TER DE IR COMER PARA A COZINHA... eu não me importava... :Palmas:   :Palmas:  :yb624:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Eu inscrevi-me no dia 25/11...já não fui a tempo?
> 
> Abraço


Foste mais do que a tempo! Peço desculpa, a nabice foi minha. WELCOME ABOARD!

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> As inscrições já fecharam ? 
> 
> Excelente iniciativa!
> 
> Abraço


Ainda não fecharam as inscrições, nem vão fechar! Nem que os últimos tenham que ir comer para a rua :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
Agora a sério: tenho que ver a lotação das salas e amanhã informo o pessoal.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Olá, estou bastante interessado em ir e claro que adoraria poder ver a maternidade do coral ao vivo, mas existe a forte possibilidade de me marcarem um jantar de Natal para essa mesma data pelo facto só poderei confirmar mais em cima do evento, tem problema?
> Qual é mesmo a data limite para a inscrição?
> 
> Obrigado.


Data limite não existe, mas vamos ter de fechar as inscrições quando atingir a lotação das duas salas :Icon Cry: . Não vá por lá passar a ASAE e acabar por pôr tudo na rua e fechar o restaurante por excesso de lotação. Amanhã vou saber qual a lotação das salas e informo aqui. 
Estou a ver que para o ano vamos ter é que alugar o PAVILHÃO ATLÂNTICO... ou o PARQUE EDUARDO VII... :yb624:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Em principio tambem vou mas so a meio da proxima semana é que darei a certeza mas 80%de probalidade de ir :Smile:  paraa conhecer a malta

----------


## Machado de Sousa

À medida que o pessoal se for inscrevendo eu vou editando a última lista para acrescentar os respectivos nomes. 

No caso de alguém manifestar vontade em participar mas tiver dúvidas se vai poder estar presente, eu tenho assinalado na lista: confirmado *(?)* 

Convém que o pessoal que tenciona ir acompanhado fosse informando do número de pessoas que o acompanham para assinalar na lista.

*A lotação do restaurante é de 100 pessoas.*  Quando atingirmos este bonito número de participantes vamos ter que encerrar as inscrições.


Alguém tem o contacto Sérgio Pascoa? Quem tiver ligue para ele.


Abraço,


Machado de Sousa

----------


## Rui_Alves

Viva,

Conte comigo tambem 
Cps

Rui Alves

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Rogério, tinhas-me passado despercebido e ainda não te tinha colocado na lista. Desculpa o lapso.
> 
> O ponto de encontro é no restaurante. 
> 
> *O jantar não tem nada a ver com a Maternidade do Coral.* 
> 
> É um jantar de Natal para convívio do pessoal da aquariofilia, velhos e novos no hobby, sem distinção de doces ou salgados. No entanto, se alguém quiser visitar a Maternidade terei muito gosto em recebê-lo. A Maternidade fica a cerca de 10 km do restaurante.
> 
> Abraço,
> ...


Olá Machado.

Eu sei que o jantar não tem nada a ver com a Maternidade do Coral, mas para muitos que ainda não a conhecem, e gostavam muito de a conhecer esta era uma boa oportunidade de o fazerem.
Porque todos os almoços que temos realizado nos ultimos 2 anos tem havido sempre aquarios, corais e peixes (Leiria, Porto e Malveira) todos somos viciados e gostamos desse contacto com a agua.


Devias combinar uma hora na Maternidade do Coral como ponto de encontro e depois iriamos todos para o jantar, nós prometemos que nos portamos bem. :yb663: 


Um abraço Rogério. :Xmascheers:

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Ainda não fecharam as inscrições, nem vão fechar! Nem que os últimos tenham que ir comer para a rua
> Agora a sério: tenho que ver a lotação das salas e amanhã informo o pessoal.


Conte comigo então  :Pracima:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Boas 
Machado penso ser oportuno a colocação da morada tanto da Maternidade como do Restaurante ou as coordenadas GPS 
um abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Olá Machado.
> 
> Eu sei que o jantar não tem nada a ver com a Maternidade do Coral, mas para muitos que ainda não a conhecem, e gostavam muito de a conhecer esta era uma boa oportunidade de o fazerem.
> Porque todos os almoços que temos realizado nos ultimos 2 anos tem havido sempre aquarios, corais e peixes (Leiria, Porto e Malveira) todos somos viciados e gostamos desse contacto com a agua.
> 
> 
> Devias combinar uma hora na Maternidade do Coral como ponto de encontro e depois iriamos todos para o jantar, nós prometemos que nos portamos bem.
> 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.



Tudo bem, Rogério, vou deixar as coordenadas dos dois locais.  Tenho a tarde toda disponível e quem quiser encontrar-se na maternidade para uma visita guiada e convívio extra durante a tarde, apareça. Há lá também um bar perto para trocarmos umas  :SbBiere5:  :Pracima:  :Xmascheers:  para ganharmos embalagem para o jantar  :yb624:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Conte comigo então


Welcome aboard! :Pracima:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Boas 
> Machado penso ser oportuno a colocação da morada tanto da Maternidade como do Restaurante ou as coordenadas GPS 
> um abraço


Ok António Afonso, vou pôr os elementos que referes.

Abraço,

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Olá,
Se ainda for a tempo, podem contar com mais um.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

A lista de participantes continua a crescer!

*Lista actualizada*:

Luís Simões - confirmado
Júlio Macieira - confirmado
Miguel Marçal dos Santos - confirmado
João Branquinho - confirmado
Carlos Marques - confirmado
João Ribeiro - confirmado
Pedro Costa - confirmado
Diogo Lopes - confirmado
Alexandre (Manklit) - confirmado
João Cotter - confirmado
Rui Ferreira de Almeida (2 pessoas) - confirmado
João Monteiro - confirmado (?)
Carlos Basaloco - confirmado
António Tristão - confirmado
Carlos Mota - confirmado
Paulo Bravo - confirmado
Nuno Prazeres - confirmado
César Silvério - confirmado
Ricardo Pimenta - confirmado
Machado de Sousa - confirmado
Joaquim Galinhas - confirmado
Alex - confirmado
Fernando Ribeiro - confirmado
Brian Shaff (2 pessoas) - confirmado
Pedro Chouriço - confirmado
Rui Melo (aquarium maker) - confirmado
Domingos Leitão (Donleitão) - confirmado
Sérgio Dantas (2 pessoas) - confirmado
Zé Miranda - confirmado
Sérgio Jacinto - confirmado
Vítor Pestana - confirmado
Miguel Reis - confirmado
Luís Rodrigues - confirmado
Rogério Miguel Gomes - confirmado
Rui Fialho - confirmado
António Vítor - Confirmado (?)
Paulo Almeida - confirmado
César Soares confirmado
José António Lima - confirmado
Pedro N Torres - confirmadíssimo
António Afonso - confirmado
João Diogo Ferreira - confirmado (?)
Baltazar Parreira (3) - confirmado 
Paulo R Pinto - confirmado 
Hugo Costa Coelho - confirmado
André Silvestre - confirmado
Paulo Lopes - confirmado
Sandro Maia - confirmado
Daniel Mendes -confirmado (?)
Custódio Rita - confirmado
José Alves - confirmado (?)
Rui Alves - confirmado
João Diogo Ferreira - confirmado
Hugo R. Silva - confirmado
Pedro Cruz - confirmado
Miguel Alexandre - confirmado
Paulo Lopes - confirmado
João Tomás (2) - confirmado
Paulo Rego (2) - confirmado
Mané - confirmado
Abílio Lemos - confirmado
João Abóbora - confirmado
Marcos Cavaleiro (2) - confirmado
Paulo Simões - confirmado
Ana Simões - confirmado
Antony Neto - confirmado
Joaquim Coelho - confirmado
Ana Claudia (2) - confirmado



Há muito pessoal que ainda não sabe da existência deste tópico nem do convívio que estamos a organizar. Passem palavra!

*Ainda há cerca de 30 lugares disponíveis*... venham de lá essas inscrições, para parecermos muitos...


Machado de Sousa

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Boas, qual é o horário de inicio do jantar? 

Sempre vai haver encontro na maternidade antes?

----------


## joaoTomas

Boa noite,

Machado podes contar comigo mais 1 acompanhante.


Abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Meus amigos,

Aqui estão os elementos que faltavam relativos ao jantar:


Restaurante: *Moínho Ibérico*

*Av. Moínhos do Arneiro, 110
2725-000 São João das Lampas
Tlm. 916 343 970*

Site do restaurante: http://www.restaurantemoinhoiberico.com/index-4.html

Hora do início do jantar: *19:30h*



Machado de Sousa

----------


## Ana Claudia

Ola Machado de Sousa

Desde ja os parabens pela iniciativa, eu ao jantar nao vou poder ir pois tenho ja um jantar de um amigo de infancia, mas se sempre se poder ir visitar a maternidade durante a tarde eu gostaria imenso de poder conhecer essa maravilha pessoalmente.

Obrigada

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá bom dia  Machado se me permites coloco aqui as coordenadas GPS retiradas do Google de acordo com as moradas.
Maternidade dos corais: 38º45'49.51"N - 9º16'56.53''W
Restaurante Moinho Ibérico: 38º51'33.4"N - 9º24'51.43''
espero não estar a cometer nenhum erro
um abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Boas, qual é o horário de inicio do jantar? 
> 
> Sempre vai haver encontro na maternidade antes?


Posso estar na Maternidade a partir das 14h e quem quiser visitar o local pode aparecer sem problema nenhum, pois terei muito gosto em mostrar as instalações. 
Quem quiser ir directamente para o local do convívio que vá e concentrarmo-nos todos lá por volta das 18h. É só uma sugestão (o jantar está marcado para as 19:30h). O que acham?

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Ola Machado de Sousa
> 
> Desde ja os parabens pela iniciativa, eu ao jantar nao vou poder ir pois tenho ja um jantar de um amigo de infancia, mas se sempre se poder ir visitar a maternidade durante a tarde eu gostaria imenso de poder conhecer essa maravilha pessoalmente.
> 
> Obrigada


Temos pena de não poderes estar presente, fica para a próxima. Obrigado por teres escrito.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Olá bom dia  Machado se me permites coloco aqui as coordenadas GPS retiradas do Google de acordo com as moradas.
> Maternidade dos corais: 38º45'49.51"N - 9º16'56.53''W
> Restaurante Moinho Ibérico: 38º51'33.4"N - 9º24'51.43''
> espero não estar a cometer nenhum erro
> um abraço


Boa ideia, António. Se erraste nas coordenadas espero não irmos parar à algum sítio esquisito.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> Posso estar na Maternidade a partir das 14h e quem quiser visitar o local pode aparecer sem problema nenhum, pois terei muito gosto em mostrar as instalações. 
> Quem quiser ir directamente para o local do convívio que vá e concentrarmo-nos todos lá por volta das 18h. É só uma sugestão (o jantar está marcado para as 19:30h). O que acham?


é uma boa hora essa do jantar assim acaba mais cedo e podemos voltar á maternidade (penso eu).
abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> é uma boa hora essa do jantar assim acaba mais cedo e podemos voltar á maternidade (penso eu).
> abraço



Por mim tudo bem, não tenho horas nesse dia, é uma questão de o pessoal decidir como direccionar o convívio depois do jantar. 
Voltar lá só com colete salva-vidas... é que a sump não tem guardas de segurança... e para náufragos já temos os 6 das Caxinas...

Era bom que mais pessoal se inscrevesse. Alguém fala com o Paulo Rego, João Judicibus, Marcos Cavaleiro, António Gameiro? Não tenho os contactos deles.

Abraço,

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Olá, venho confirmar a minha presença e mais duas pessoas.

Entretanto como pedido envie email ao João Judicibus a ver o que diz...

----------


## AQUAPLANTE

Boas Machado Sousa

como combinado, venho-te confirmar a nossa presença, minha e da minha mulher. Só devo conseguir estar perto das 20:00.

Até lá.

Paulo Rego

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa noite, Machado

Lá estarei com a cambada do costume  :Pracima: 

Um abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Olá, venho confirmar a minha presença e mais duas pessoas.
> 
> Entretanto como pedido envie email ao João Judicibus a ver o que diz...


Boa, Baltazar!

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Boas Machado Sousa
> 
> como combinado, venho-te confirmar a nossa presença, minha e da minha mulher. Só devo conseguir estar perto das 20:00.
> 
> Até lá.
> 
> Paulo Rego


Boas, Paulo! Vais bem a tempo. Será um prazer termos um conviva da velhíssima guarda.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Machado
Como combinado aqui esta.....conta com mais 2.....
abraços

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Boas Machado
> Como combinado aqui esta.....conta com mais 2.....
> abraços


Marcos, diz-me o nome do camarada que vai contigo para fazermos também a targeta dele.
Já acrescentei o teu nome à lista.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Machado, agradeço o convite que me fizeste, mas nao consegui arranjar malta para dividir boleia de Leiria até Lisboa.

Terá de ficar para uma próxima.

Gostava muito mas não dá.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

eu vou seja onde foor  :Smile:  confirmadissimo

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Olá,

Machado, por motivos particulares, já não vou poder ir á tua excelente iniciativa. As minhas desculpas fica para uma proxima vez. Faço votos para que todos se divirtam.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Esperei até à última, mas não vai mesmo dar para ir...  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas,

Mais 2 daqui dos Algarves, Anthony Neto e Joaquim Coelho, poderemos chegar um pouco encima da hora derivado ao meu trabalho.

Já agora se houver alguém da zona que queira ir é dizer.

cump.
Anthony

----------


## Julio Macieira

Saudações companheiro Machado  :Olá: 

Eu só espero que consiga amanha ir dar com o restaurante ai na parvónia.
Não te esqueças de ter o telemóvel ligado para me poderes orientar.

É sempre bom poder rever a "parolada" Lisboeta....   :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Saudações companheiro Machado 
> 
> Eu só espero que consiga amanha ir dar com o restaurante ai na parvónia.
> Não te esqueças de ter o telemóvel ligado para me poderes orientar.
> 
> É sempre bom poder rever a "parolada" Lisboeta....




hahahahahaha cada vez tas pior o juca a parolada é dai da aldeia de coimbra :yb665: 


Outra pessoa que vai cmg é o carlos, machado de sousa.
abraços

----------


## joaoTomas

Boas, 

Machado podes me indicar a morada da maternidade? ou alguém que saiba onde é?

Obrigado.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Marquito... não tarda temos os alfacinhas a plantar batatas na parvónia sem saberem para que lado deixam o grelo.

----------


## António Paulo Simões

Machado,
Como já indicado, mais 2 (Paulo Simões e Ana Simões)

Um abraço

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Saudações companheiro Machado 
> 
> Eu só espero que consiga amanha ir dar com o restaurante ai na parvónia.
> Não te esqueças de ter o telemóvel ligado para me poderes orientar.
> 
> É sempre bom poder rever a "parolada" Lisboeta....



sou natural de coimbra assim quando la fosse acima ja tinha um argumento, fazer-me convidado a visitar mais um aquario

----------


## Ana Claudia

Ola sr machado de sousa. 
Gostava de saber se ainda há lugar para mais 2, houve uma mudança de planos e afinal vou poder ir  :Smile:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Boas,
> 
> Mais 2 daqui dos Algarves, Anthony Neto e Joaquim Coelho, poderemos chegar um pouco encima da hora derivado ao meu trabalho.
> 
> Já agora se houver alguém da zona que queira ir é dizer.
> 
> cump.
> Anthony


Vocês são os maiores! Boa viagem para cá.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Boas, 
> 
> Machado podes me indicar a morada da maternidade? ou alguém que saiba onde é?
> 
> Obrigado.



Morada da* Maternidade do coral*:

Rua D. Brites, 24B
2605-655 BELAS

Fica perto do LIDLE de Massamá Norte
Em caso de te perderes aqui fica o meu Tel.: 964023240



Morada do *Restaurante: Moínho Ibérico:*

Av. Moínhos do Arneiro, 110
2725-000 São João das Lampas
Tlm. do restaurante: 916 343 970

Site do restaurante: http://www.restaurantemoinhoiberico.com/index-4.html


*
Hora do início do jantar: 19:30h*

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Saudações companheiro Machado 
> 
> Eu só espero que consiga amanha ir dar com o restaurante ai na parvónia.
> Não te esqueças de ter o telemóvel ligado para me poderes orientar.
> 
> É sempre bom poder rever a "parolada" Lisboeta....



Grande HABIBI, 

Fica descansado que vou ter o telé ligado durante todo o dia.



Para não te perderes aqui ficam duas moradas e as respectivas coordenadas:

*Morada da Maternidade do coral*:

Rua D. Brites, 24B
2605-655 BELAS


Nota: Fica perto do LIDLE de Massamá Norte
Em caso de te perderes aqui fica o meu Tel.: 964023240

Coordenadas da maternidade: *38º45'49.51"N - 9º16'56.53''W
*


*Morada do Restaurante: Moínho Ibérico*:

Av. Moínhos do Arneiro, 110
2725-000 São João das Lampas
Tlm. do restaurante: 916 343 970

Site do restaurante: http://www.restaurantemoinhoiberico.com/index-4.html

Restaurante Moinho Ibérico: *38º51'33.4"N - 9º24'51.43''*

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Obrigado 

Ate logo

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

era engraçado fazer uma troca de frags  :Xmascheers: n uma coisa simbolica tipo, iriamos ter uma frag que iria fazer recordar deste dia

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

FO)(/&% estou mais que estragado com o meu dia, fui trabalhar e devido ao trabalho sai um pouco tarde mas mais que tempo para chegar á maternidade, depois acidente na a5 lixou-me logo pelo tempo que me restava era á conta,(tinha esquecido do telemovel em casa) depois como não conhecia a estrada sai na saida que dizia Belas e procurar o Lide, resultado era um pouco ao lado massana em massana so me apareciam pessoas que não eram dali ou nem sabiam de um lide naquela zona;( encontrei um sr. Policia(devia conhecer mais ou menos a zona=sabia tanto como eu, só me apetece ir cortar os pulsos com uma colher de pau  :Icon Cry:  que raio de sorte. depois coloquem fotos para ver o que perdi, bom jantar

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Boas,

Machado de Sousa, obrigado pela iniciativa, foi um encontro 5*****, comes e bebes do melhor! O reencontrar com malta que já não via a anos foi qualquer coisa de espectacular!

Deixo aqui uma foto do encontro, não me perguntes porque não há mais!!ehehehe



abraço grande

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Machado. :Olá: 

Obrigado pelo grande jantar, encontei mal que já não via há anos, e até o Juca apareceu  :yb677:  foi muito bom. :SbOk: 

Quando é o proximo...... :Coradoeolhos: 

Um abraço Rogério. :Xmascheers:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Grande momento da água salgada nacional.

O Machado está de parabéns. Obrigado pela iniciativa.

Suspeito que em 2012 haverá uma reedição. Foi demasiado bom para não se tornar um evento anual!

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> FO)(/&% estou mais que estragado com o meu dia, fui trabalhar e devido ao trabalho sai um pouco tarde mas mais que tempo para chegar á maternidade, depois acidente na a5 lixou-me logo pelo tempo que me restava era á conta,(tinha esquecido do telemovel em casa) depois como não conhecia a estrada sai na saida que dizia Belas e procurar o Lide, resultado era um pouco ao lado massana em massana so me apareciam pessoas que não eram dali ou nem sabiam de um lide naquela zona;( encontrei um sr. Policia(devia conhecer mais ou menos a zona=sabia tanto como eu, só me apetece ir cortar os pulsos com uma colher de pau  que raio de sorte. depois coloquem fotos para ver o que perdi, bom jantar





> FO)(/&% estou mais que estragado com o meu dia, fui trabalhar e devido ao trabalho sai um pouco tarde mas mais que tempo para chegar á maternidade, depois acidente na a5 lixou-me logo pelo tempo que me restava era á conta,(tinha esquecido do telemovel em casa) depois como não conhecia a estrada sai na saida que dizia Belas e procurar o Lide, resultado era um pouco ao lado massana em massana so me apareciam pessoas que não eram dali ou nem sabiam de um lide naquela zona;( encontrei um sr. Policia(devia conhecer mais ou menos a zona=sabia tanto como eu, só me apetece ir cortar os pulsos com uma colher de pau  que raio de sorte. depois coloquem fotos para ver o que perdi, bom jantar


Amigo Ricardo, foi pena não teres podido estar presente no jantar apesar do esforço inglório para lá chegares. Fica para a próxima. Boas Festas :Xmascheers: 

Abraço,

----------


## João Castelo

Um grande obrigado ao Machado de Sousa pela sua iniciativa e parabêns pelo seu resultado.

Não é habitual conseguir-se neste hobby juntar-se tanta gente, ainda mais, organizado por um unico membro.

É uma prova dada relativamente à vontade que temos em estar um com os outros mas também prova de grande respeito e consideração para com o organizador.

Com este evento a aquárofilia marinha deu provas de que está viva e quer crescer.

Agora, compete  a todos nós continuarmos unidos e empenharmo-nos em dar continuidade a este trabalho.

Gostei muito.

Quero também referir que aquela maternidade é qualquer coisa de especial. Não dá para explicar.Há para todos os gostos , mas continuo aficionado por aquela turbinária.

Um abraço

JC

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Meu bom povo!

Queria agradecer ao pessoal que respondeu à chamada e esteve presente no jantar de confraternização da velha guarda e a nova guarda. Foi bonito de se ver a família aquariófila portuguesa reunida, sem quaisquer discriminações, num verdadeiro jantar de Natal!

Os meus especiais agradecimentos ao pessoal que veio de longe para o jantar, como aqueles que se deslocaram do Porto, de Coimbra, de Vila Franca de Xira e do Algarve, só para citar alguns casos. 

Os meus sinceros agradecimentos vão também directamente para o Juca Macieira e para o João Branquinho, pelas suas presenças e pelos fóruns de que são mentores, pois sem o Reefforum.net e o Aquariofilia.net este toca a reunir da família aquariófila portuguesa, para este jantar de Natal, não teria sido possível.

Os meus parabéns ao nosso querido amigo João Ribeiro pela arte e criatividade na execução das tarjetas identificadoras 5***** com que nos presenteou, para que cada um de nós ficasse devidamente identificado durante o convívio.

Espero que o pessoal tenha ficado minimamente satisfeito com o jantar.

Este evento superou de longe as minhas expectativas. Venham daí as fotos para memória futura. 

Este evento já está registado no calendário de eventos do aquariofilia.net. Esperemos que o Reefforum.net também registe este convívio no seu calendário de eventos.


Aqui ficam algumas fotos sacadas pelo João Ribeiro com a minha máquina fotográfica





























Primeiro grupo da visita à MC


2º grupo da visita da visita à MC





Espero que gostem.

Um abraço e votos de Boas Festas e Feliz Natal, :Xmascheers: 



Machado de Sousa

----------


## Cesar Soares

Foi realmente espectacular este encontro!! Para reencontrar algum pessoal e conhecer outro... Muito bom!! 

Parabéns ao Machado pela iniciativa e parabéns ao pessoal todo que se deslocou para este convívio!!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Grande Machado... só tu para conseguires juntar assim tanta gente!!! Muitos parabéns por mais uma vez seres um excelente dinamizador do hobby.

Se a inveja matasse.... eu já estaria morto! Quem me dera ter ido, deve ter sido muito bom. Por isso acho muito bem que isto se torne um evento anual porque no próximo ano não vou perder de certeza!

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Caríssimo Ricardo!

A tua falta foi uma ausência de peso. Se tivesses ido muito mais pessoas teriam comparecido para te conhecerem ou para terem o prazer de falar contigo. Da próxima vez não escapas! 
Quando é que voltas de férias de Natal às as terras lusas? Apita.

Abraços,

Machado de Sousa

----------


## Marco Madeira

> Grande Machado... só tu para conseguires juntar assim tanta gente!!! Muitos parabéns por mais uma vez seres um excelente dinamizador do hobby.
> 
> Se a inveja matasse.... eu já estaria morto! Quem me dera ter ido, deve ter sido muito bom. Por isso acho muito bem que isto se torne um evento anual porque no próximo ano não vou perder de certeza!


Igualmente Jorge...  :yb620: .... fica para o ano!
Grande abraço e parabens pela excelente iniciativa.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Fantástico!!!

Estou como o Ricardo, se inveja matasse... :yb620:

----------


## Pedro Costa

Parabéns e obrigado Jorge, pela organização, pela tua capacidade de reunir as pessoas e pelo excelente momento que proporcionaste  a toda a gente.

Um abraço
Pedro Costa

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

O que eu perdi

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas a todos,

Foi de facto um Jantar e "peras", é a primeira vez que vou a um convívio destes, muitas vezes derivado ao trabalho e outras a distância.
No meu caso foi levantar as 6.00 para ir trabalhar, sair as 16.30, sair para Lisboa as 17.00 e voltar para casa chegando as 2.30... :JmdFou:  é cansativo mas la se fez com o meu companheiro de aquariofilia o Joaquim.

Foi muito porreiro, parabéns ao Machado e aos que poderam ir.

Ja agora Portugal de "lés a lés" em uma mesa só, Norte VS Sul.  :Coradoeolhos: 



 :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Muito bom mesmo, isso foi um grande encontro! Parabéns Machado :Pracima: . Para o ano não faltarei!  :yb620: 

Abraço,

----------


## Jose Miranda

Bom restaurante, bom convivio.......5*****
Para o ano espero que se repita....

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

*Como tudo já foi dito só posso repetir gritando mais alto.*  :Pracima: 

*Grande organização, parabéns Machado mais todos os envolvidos e os que estiveram presentes !!!
Excelentes "comes e bebes", parabéns Moinho Ibérico !!!*

 :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677: 

*Vai ser difícil conseguir melhorar para o ano que vem a não ser sermos mais ainda...*  :SbSourire:

----------


## Rui Manuel Melo

Machado mais uma vez obrigado pela organização em prol do nosso hobby
um abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Pessoal, 
O número de presenças no jantar convívio foi elevado não só pela minha acção mas também graças à colaboração de muita gente que passou a palavra. 
Se com apenas três semanas de antecedência reunimos esta malta toda para o ano vamos organizar com mais tempo para reunirmos ainda mais viciados.

Abraços,

Machado de Sousa

----------

